# Princes Breezey is home!



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

I mostly lurk... but last week I bought a beautiful baby girl from Bonnie's angels. I should no better than to go into a pet store! They had a baby maltese and I wanted her but I waite. I started to google champions. I started clicking through breeders and Bonnie had no puppys listed. I emailed her and she said she had a puppy she had been holding back for show but decided to let her go...and lucky me...I was chosen!!! she is ss16 weeks old and weighs 2 lbs. she will only be 3 or 4 lbs full grown! She's this little petite baby...and I love her!!!

I don't know how to post the picture in the email...so you can see her in my profile.

Angie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, she is precious!!! Please learn to post, we want to see more pics of that little beauty!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awsome, you can send me the pics via email, or whatever and I can post them for you? Just pm me if you want.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2010, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883773


> Awsome, you can send me the pics via email, or whatever and I can post them for you? Just pm me if you want. [/B]



How can I email you the picture? I would love it if you could help. I've been trying to figure this out for a few days...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh she is adorable, :wub: I'm so happy for you


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ooooh, congratulations!! I am so envious!! 

Enjoy your little Angel. Please take more pictures and ask any one of us to post them for you!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW!! How lucky for you!! there are some guidelines to posting pictures in the picture section and it'll give you step by step instructions - 'cause we want to see this little cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!! She's a doll :wub: You got very lucky as I waited 8 months to get my angel, but she was well worth the wait!! Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

congratulations . . OMG she looks sooo precious am hoping you can share a larger picture so we can enjoy her beauty so much more . . .boy, I have sure seen way too many baby malts today it is driving me insane :smpullhair:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congratulations on your new baby!! :wub: 
what's her name?


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

QUOTE (capone @ Feb 9 2010, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883765


> I mostly lurk... but last week I bought a beautiful baby girl from Bonnie's angels. I should no better than to go into a pet store! They had a baby maltese and I wanted her but I waite. I started to google champions. I started clicking through breeders and Bonnie had no puppys listed. I emailed her and she said she had a puppy she had been holding back for show but decided to let her go...and lucky me...I was chosen!!! she is ss16 weeks old and weighs 2 lbs. she will only be 3 or 4 lbs full grown! She's this little petite baby...and I love her!!!
> 
> I don't know how to post the picture in the email...so you can see her in my profile.
> 
> Angie[/B]


Very Cute Congrats


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's darling Breeze:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

The first is Breeze with her brother Capone(Naysmith maltese) and the second is Chase(Pashes maltese)


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby. She is adorable.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2010, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883835


> The first is Breeze with her brother Capone(Naysmith maltese) and the second is Chase(Pashes maltese)[/B]


Aww...thank you so much for heping me!  Those are my babies!!! I love them all! The boys are still getting used to having a sister!

I love my boys... but dressing up a girl is so much more fun!!!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2010, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883833


> Here's darling Breeze:[/B]


Thank you for posting these! I've been a little busy! lol

Transitioning a new puppy into a home with 2 best buddies has been full time work. heehee However, today the boys are warming up to her!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww she's adorable!! congrats!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Your little Breezey is so cute. :wub: I also got a retired breeder from Bonnie last year named Breeze Bonnie must like that name. Or did you name her. I just love that name to. Congratulations on your baby and hope you can post many pictures of your Breezey.

Edit: I forgot to ask, beings Bonnie was holding her back to show are you going to try and show her? It would be fun to watch her in the shows.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats on your little Angel pup. She's a cutie! I have an Angel pup too.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Feb 9 2010, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883843


> Your little Breezey is so cute. :wub: I also got a retired breeder from Bonnie last year named Breeze Bonnie must like that name. Or did you name her. I just love that name to. Congratulations on your baby and hope you can post many pictures of your Breezey.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to ask, beings Bonnie was holding her back to show are you going to try and show her? It would be fun to watch her in the shows.[/B]


Thanks!

Well...she wasn't a breeder, she's only 16 weeks old! I named her! Bonnie called her pincess and I tagged on Breezie... she is living up to her name as she breezes around the house! She certainly is quick and so fun. Her tamperament is lovey dovey...she loves to gives kisses and snuggle up. I neer had thiat with my boys. She is definitely well bred! Bonnie is so nice... I would highly recommend her. I also liked Pashes... she was nice too. I have 3 very different looking maltese. 

There is nothing like a maltese... each one is so different..and so cute!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 9 2010, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883847


> Congrats on your little Angel pup. She's a cutie! I have an Angel pup too.[/B]



Yes...I have admired your Cosy and Toy for a long time!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations! Your Breezie is beautiful!!!! My Ava is a Bonnie's Angel too! It's always fun meeting new angels...


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Feb 9 2010, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883843


> Your little Breezey is so cute. :wub: I also got a retired breeder from Bonnie last year named Breeze Bonnie must like that name. Or did you name her. I just love that name to. Congratulations on your baby and hope you can post many pictures of your Breezey.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to ask, beings Bonnie was holding her back to show are you going to try and show her? It would be fun to watch her in the shows.[/B]


No show dog here... we are simply a little "pet" family! She is beautiful enough to show! She's pure white..no tearing... and she is so dainty. It looks like she prances in air!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 9 2010, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883859


> Congratulations! Your Breezie is beautiful!!!! My Ava is a Bonnie's Angel too! It's always fun meeting new angels...[/B]


Just wondering...which one is Ava? And what are your other dogs names?!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Breezey is just too cute! :wub: :wub: Congratulations!!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 9 2010, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883781


> Ooooh, congratulations!! I am so envious!!
> 
> Enjoy your little Angel. Please take more pictures and ask any one of us to post them for you!![/B]


You have 2 beautiful dogs! Isn't one an angel? I thought I remembered reading it...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Breezey is beautiful. What a cute fluff family you have. Congratulations on your timing with Bonnie. Enjoy them all, their differences and everything about them.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (capone @ Feb 9 2010, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883863


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 9 2010, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883781





> Ooooh, congratulations!! I am so envious!!
> 
> Enjoy your little Angel. Please take more pictures and ask any one of us to post them for you!![/B]


You have 2 beautiful dogs! Isn't one an angel? I thought I remembered reading it...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, Casanova is from Bonnie's Angels. I looooove Angels. You are so lucky. :wub:


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2010, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883835


> The first is Breeze with her brother Capone(Naysmith maltese) and the second is Chase(Pashes maltese)[/B]


This is my little family! lol Thanks so much for helping me get the pctures up. It helps everyone to see what each pup looks like. Breeze is such a sweet little pup. She's sound asleep right now after running around the basement..playing catch me if you can!!!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

She seems to want to chew... what did you all give your babies to chew on when they were 4 mos?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous little Angel you have. :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Feb 9 2010, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883899


> What a gorgeous little Angel you have. :wub: Congratulations![/B]


Thanks! You also have a little beauty!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your new little angel. She is a little doll :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Breezie is so cute :wub: I have an angel also, his name is Cookie[attachment=61682:IMG_0363.jpg]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! She is a beautiful baby. :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 9 2010, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883835


> The first is Breeze with her brother Capone(Naysmith maltese) and the second is Chase(Pashes maltese)[/B]


She is adorable. Hey I think Capone might be related to Lilly her father is "CH Naysmith Electrique Slide".


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats! she's a cutie :wub:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats on the new baby!!! She is a cutie!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats to you and your new Princess Breezey.
She is precious! :wub: 
For the teething, I gave Bully Sticks (for short duration of time), baby carrots, and teething keys.
And they pretty much chew on all their toys.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Congrats! Breezey is beautiful....your little boys are sweet as pie too! 3 adorable malts! :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

she is beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

I've been off line for awhile. It's quite busy with 3 beautiful puppies and a cat. The 3 dogs are all getting groomed today....so i got online and caught up!

Princess Breeze is such a little character! She has that tilt to her head when I talk to her like she's trying to understand every word I say to her! I love that little tilt! She also follows me everywhere...and kisses are always given when ever you hold her. She is so sweet and lovable and yet so full of the dickens. Today as I was getting all the leashes ready she followed me into the bathroom and decided the rolll of toilet paper would be great fun to unroll! She took the sheet and ran into the family room and unrolled most of the roll! lol

She is a little lovey dovey sweetie.., she is definitely more lovey than my2 boys! And, they are also sweeties who love to protect their mommy. There has been a lot of jealousy since we added #3...and it gets better each day.

Pashes and Bonnies angel...both wonderful breeders!!!

angie


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats , shes beautiful as are ur other fluffs, looking forward to hearing more from u n seeing more pics!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Your new baby is adorable. I was going to get a Bonnie's Angel last year but she had no litters at the time and I went with Diamond Maltese who also has Angel's in his lines and Marcris.

Do you know if Bonnie is still actively showing? I have been to Brooksville, Orlando, Ocala, Lakeland and Palmetto shows over the past several months and there have not been any Bonnie's Angels dogs or pups being shown and I was somewhat disappointed. Is she just showing Internationally? There were none, not even with handlers or co-owned? Just wondering?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

EmmasMommy said:


> Do you know if Bonnie is still actively showing? I have been to Brooksville, Orlando, Ocala, Lakeland and Palmetto shows over the past several months and there have not been any Bonnie's Angels dogs or pups being shown and I was somewhat disappointed. Is she just showing Internationally? There were none, not even with handlers or co-owned? Just wondering?


Me too. Anyone?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

capone said:


> I've been off line for awhile. It's quite busy with 3 beautiful puppies and a cat. The 3 dogs are all getting groomed today....so i got online and caught up!
> 
> Princess Breeze is such a little character! She has that tilt to her head when I talk to her like she's trying to understand every word I say to her! I love that little tilt! She also follows me everywhere...and kisses are always given when ever you hold her. She is so sweet and lovable and yet so full of the dickens. Today as I was getting all the leashes ready she followed me into the bathroom and decided the rolll of toilet paper would be great fun to unroll! She took the sheet and ran into the family room and unrolled most of the roll! lol
> 
> ...


 
Aww, she sounds wonderful! Maltese and paper products seem to just go together. Both of my two will take any opportunity to grab the toilet paper and run with it. Jazz will even go so far as to beg for my napkin during dinner when he sees it on my lap. He's snatched it more then once! The runs off with it to the other room and proceeds to shred it to confetti, haha. These babies are the best and I'm so glad you are happy with your little girl. I can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bonnie has a few dogs she's getting ready for the ring.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats on your new baby girl. She is darling.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wohoo!! congrats .. she is adorable ^_^ so are your boys

Kat


----------

